# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja dhe prezantimi i naqes:)))

## ben-shkodrani

Hallo hallo une jam Beni
Bosi i ketij veni
cun persmari dhe beqar
mosha ime 27vjecar
dhe po ju them vajzave se jam beqar
kam 4 vjet qe ri ne belgjik
pune pune nat e dite
qe te dalim pak ne drite
jam shkodran dem babadem
trim e i zgjuar kjo sdo men
ja ketu keni nje foto
ku kam dal tu u menu
tu u menu per venin tem 
mka marr malli se merrni me men
tash po e mylli ket prezantim 
tu ju uru shendet e lumturi
dhe ma gezofshi vitin e ri :buzeqeshje: )))

----------


## Ryder

mirsevjen patrioto
Ja kalosh mir e bash qef!
Kot me te pyte ne Gent rrin ne Belgjike?

----------


## ben-shkodrani

flm vlla   per pershendetjen po ne Gent te belgjikes rri

----------


## ALBA

A ku ku kush na ka ardh
naqja jon djal beqar
mirsevjen ti ne forum
tash po  me njeh se kush jam une
te uroj ta kalosh mire
si ne Belgjik dhe ketu ne forum
tash po e zgjeron shoqerin shume

----------


## Blerim London

Mire se erdhe lal 
ja kalofshe sa me mire 


befshe qefe ketu 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## ben-shkodrani

Alba_Mause 

un edi se je vajz flori un per ty kam shum rrespekt 

mos me ban me shkru  per ty 

 se edin ti ca te baj 

 me janis un me shkru 

vjen ti fill me propozu :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ALBA

A ku ku mar ben-shkodrani
une e di se je djal persmari
por une ty me te propozu
kjo mos me beft vaki mu
por une e di se shaka ban
se je naqe per imen

----------


## djal_dreq

Pershendetje Nga ana ime

Ben daja mir se erdhe dhe gezuar Festat 
Kujdes Mos ju beso femrave qe jan larg shum se ti marin met e gja nuk te japin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ben-shkodrani

ALBA_MAUSI 

mir maj naqe ti mos me propozo 

 u ba pun un duhet me te than ty pra te 


 te dua 
 si shoqe mos me keqkupto  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Durim

Ben Shkodrani djal i ri
Boll i bukur edhe marakli
Mir se te pruni zoti ne forum
Se ty gocat te dojne shum

Ben Shkodrani 27 vjecar
Boll i bukur por i shkreti beqar
Nga qe ka pas propozime shum
Ka met beqar i pa fejum kerkund

Kuku per ne ca na ka gjet 
Na met Beni beqar i shkret

Hajt mor Ben mos ki dert se nje te bukur ke me e gjet  :majmun duke kercyer:  

Pershendetje nga DURIM!!!

----------


## ben-shkodrani

heheheh po me futni ne menim naqja i shkret esht djal pa pretendime un nje nuse kam me qet po ku esht ajo se di as vet mor durim mar djal i ri vec vajza e memes te merr ty 

  ni gjo naqen mos u kap me mua 

 se tan jeten ke menejt ty  shkrua

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Beni mire se erdhe  :buzeqeshje: 
Ia kalofsh sa me mire edhe Gezuar Festat  :buzeqeshje: 
PAcim

----------


## Durim

AHAHAHAHAH u ba edhe beni me shkrua ne kompjuter qe deri dje i ka than televizor :perqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  

O mor Ben ti ca po thua vajza e mems nuk asht per mua
Se ti e din se jam i ri ajo moshen e ka 23`tri
E ty ta pasha per bri nga qe ije per te kaq marakli
Se gjithmon un e kam dit se Memen mik nuk e korit 

Keshtu qe mos u kap me mua se perzotin po te la pa grua
Ti me njef mir se kush jam....
Per poezi jam taman
Se jam Shkodran den babaden e per poezi ti nuk me zen

Po le ta dijne e gjith kjo shoqeri se ca po shkruj une per ty
Se un ty Ben te kam kojshi 
Ije dreq po marakli
Femna i ke pas nja dy a tri
Po kurrnjana ste met per bri

A man men ca te ka then ytat 
Ke mu plak e ka me te met that

E mos me ban me te shkrua ma se po te la nam ne ket dynja !!!

Pershendetje nga DURIM!!!!

----------


## ben-shkodrani

A ku ku mar Durum
Baj shyqyr qe te kam prej vendit tim
po te tham miresetegjeta
se keshtu ska kuptim jeta

sa per vajza se caj kryt
se me vin boll pa i lyp
po e du nje vajz krenare 
qe ti thot vetes shqiptare

----------


## Blerim London

ore vella ti qenke poet 

hajde suksese 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## ben-shkodrani

Flm naqe kjosh i nerum per rrespektin 
un per zotin poet sjam

po kta vajzat te bajn me shkru se dikur duhet me dit me ju propozu 
 Blerimi London 

te uroj nga zemra 
fat e jet gjithmon lal

----------


## No`FeaR

mire se erdhe 
ja kalofsh mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

hello beni..mireserdhe patriot.........
befsh qejf ketu ke forumi
Durim mos je gje shkodran ti???

----------


## Durim

Yll mir se te pruni zoti maj naqe
Po ty pika te raft po ca lyp ktu
Futu maj ne paltalk se po te bahet von  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shijaksi-London

o Beno mirseerdhe ne forum. Duket mor vlla se shpirti shkodran eshte poezija dhe kete e bete me se miri ju me prezantimin tuaj.
ju shkrofte dora ca ju ndjen zemra gjithmone
gjithe te mirat

----------

